# BIOS Befehl, damit die CD gestartet wird nicht die Diskette



## Onikage (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo, Ich habe eine Windows Dos Startdiskette für Windows XP erstellt weil mein Pc nicht mehr hochfährt. Er fährt kurz hoch und bleibt in der Anmeldung hängen und startet sich neu. Jetzt möchte ich Windows XP neu installieren aber er nimmt nich die Cd an sondern nur die Diskette. Ich kann jetzt einen Befehl zwecks Eingabeaufforderung eingeben, welchen Befehl brauche ich damit er die Cd startet anstatt die Diskette?
Im BIOS steht:

Searching for Boot Record from Floppy..OK
Starting...

A:\>mode con codepage prepare=((850) ega.cpi)

Data error reading drive A
Abort, Retry, Ignore, Fail?
 Wenn ich jetzt a eingebe kommt:

A:\>mode con codepage selected=850
Code page not prepared

A:\>keyb gr,,keybrd2.sys
Code page specified has not been prepared
A:\>
Danke ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden wenn Sie mir helfen könnten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Christian


----------



## root_alpha (22. Juli 2004)

Hi@Onikage

Habe zwar kein XP laufen aber stell doch im Bios die Bootsequenz auf das CD-Rom laufwerk um dann sollte das auch klappen mit dem Booten von CD!.


----------



## Onikage (22. Juli 2004)

Ich bin jetzt bim Bios und habe die Reihenfolge vertauscht das die CD_Rom zuerst Bootet, bringt aber nix,  es  steht zwar als erstes da trozdem Nimmt der die CD nicht an


----------



## root_alpha (22. Juli 2004)

Hi@ Onikage 

Nun da ich die Startsequenz von XP nicht kenne kann ich nur Raten!.

Starte die Kiste neu und während diesem Vorgang drückst du die [ENTF] Taste, dadurch solltest du in das Bios Menü kommen. Die Einstellungen für die Bootsequenz findest du wahrscheinlich unter dem Menüpunkt "Advanced", das hängt ganz von deinem Bios ab, welsche Version, welscher Hersteller usw.

Die Informationen zum Einstellen deines Bios, kannst du zu 100% bei dem Beschreibungsheftes deines Motherboadrs nach lesen.


----------



## squeaker (22. Juli 2004)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die CD die du hast eine Boot-CD ist? es klingt mir nämlich so, als ob die CD nicht bootfähig ist - dann versucht er auf Diskette und danach auf Festplatte zuzugreifen.


----------



## Onikage (22. Juli 2004)

sorry aber in meinem Handbuch steht nichts. Mit Bootsequenz meinst du da die Reihenfolge der Bootsektoren?
Wie gesagt ich habe CD-Rom auf 1
                                       Floppy auf 2
                                        IDE-0 auf 3

Es ist die WIndows XP Home Edition Installations CD, da ich Win XP Neuinstallieren will


----------



## squeaker (22. Juli 2004)

Also - mal generell zum Bootvorgang:

Das BIOS wird vor allem geladen. Das BIOS (=Basic Input Output System) hat nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun. Es stellt nur die Basisfunktionalität her und sorgt dafür, dass von definierten Stellen versucht wird der Bootloader des Betriebssystems zu laden.

Im BIOS ist die Startreihenfolge festgelegt. Die Startreihenfolge ist die Reihenfolge der Orte von denen versucht wird ein OS zu laden. Sie werden der Reihe nach ausprobiert und wenn eines gefunden wird, wird es geladen.

Ist die Reihenfolge im BIOS CD, Floppy, HD bedeutet das:
-ist eine bootbare CD im Laufwerk, wird diese gestartet.
-ist sie nicht bootbar, wird auf das Diskettenlaufwerk zugegriffen
-Diskette ist etwas besonderes - im Diskettenlaufwerk darf keine Diskette sein, wenn nicht von ihr gebootet werden soll - wenn eine nicht bootbare Diskette im Laufwerk liegt, wird der Bootvorgang abgebrochen.
-Falls immer noch nichts gebootet wurde, ist nun die Festplatte dran.
-sonst: Fehlermeldung

Wenn du mit dieser Reihenfolge (CD, Floppy, HD) die XP CD im Laufwerk hast, keine Diskette im Diskettenlaufwerk und er bootet trotzdem von Festplatte - dann ist deine CD nicht bootfähig.

Dann empfehle ich dir von http://www.bootdisk.com ein bootfähiges passendes Diskettenimage zu laden und damit eine passende Bootdiskette erstellen.


----------



## root_alpha (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,

>>Es ist die WIndows XP Home Edition Installations CD, da ich Win XP Neuinstallieren will<<

Wie gesagt kenne mich mit XP nicht aus und muss da passen 

Aber vielleicht kann Dir jemand anderes von den User`n hier Helfen.


----------



## Onikage (22. Juli 2004)

hmm, bringt alles nix, hat vielleicht jemand einen Link mit dem ich ne Boot CD erstellen kann? bzw das Boot Image drauf iss damit ichs auf ne cd ziehen kann?
Ich weiß nichtmehr was ich machen sol l


----------



## squeaker (22. Juli 2004)

Zieh dir eine win xp bootdiskette und starte davon die Installation.

Siehe link:
http://www.winhelpline.info/daten/faqxp.php


----------

